# LOST: Black Straight Shaft Werner Shogun



## boatingshrink (Apr 11, 2004)

Who's laughing now biatch?


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

I happen to have a bent shaft shogun for sale. Used lightly for five or so days.

Parker
970- you know the number


----------

